# Bottom Round or Rump Roast



## joe black (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck smoking these?  I would appreciate some advice or tips.

TIA,   Joe


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2016)

I have smoked a lot of beef roasts. typically i like to do kinda like a Ribeye Roast. i season heavily with the usual suspects...salt pepper garlic maybe some olive oil to make it stick (just a little) and then i let sit overnight in the fridge and then i put my maverick into the center usually by the thick part of the roast  and i smoke to about 140ish and wrap in foil/towels for an hour once its done smoking and let coast up around five degrees. then i slice across the grain in 1/4 inch slices for like dinner slices. or if its a bigger roasts (sirlion ball tip or what have ya i put it on the deli slicer and make thin sammie slices. 

I will try to find some qview pic i have laying around.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is some sirloin tip roast i did a while back on the WSM

Sliced for sammies.













slicedtogo.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015


















firstsliceroast.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015


















finishedroast.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015


















3.5hrsofsmoke.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015


















roastonthesmoker.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015


















startontherack.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 31, 2015






A small roast like a rump or something would have just been dinner and cut by hand but i would have smoked the same way.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2016)

I smoke them all the time. Bottom round also makes good jerky. I'm picking up a 20# bottom round roast today. Part will be jerky and part will be left for roasts.

Low and slow for roasts. I run around 180 and take to an IT of 135-140. Prefer cherry and pecan or cherry and kiawe.


----------



## joe black (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm just trying to find something other than brisket or chuck for slicing.

Thanks guys,  I appreciate your replies,  Joe


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I'm just trying to find something other than brisket or chuck for slicing.
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate your replies, Joe


Yep TOp round, bottom round, eye of round are all great cuts for smoking and slicing. Cook them to whatever doneness you like your steak. They all work best sliced thinly. Makes great lunch meat or hot beef or french dip.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I'm just trying to find something other than brisket or chuck for slicing.
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate your replies, Joe


try sam's club for big roasts. as was said before slice to the doneness you like your steak and slice thin and vaccum seal and it make the best lunch meat for less than half the price of a deli counter.  Good eats!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree on Sam's. I buy eye of round & sirloin tip roasts there all the time. Good price & nice & big!

Al


----------



## kseaman (Apr 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I smoke them all the time. Bottom round also makes good jerky. I'm picking up a 20# bottom round roast today. Part will be jerky and part will be left for roasts.
> 
> Low and slow for roasts. I run around 180 and take to an IT of 135-140. Prefer cherry and pecan or cherry and kiawe.


 Hi dirtsailor2003,  At that temp and IT how long per pound would you say? My rump roast is just under 3#.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2016)

kseaman said:


> Hi dirtsailor2003,  At that temp and IT how long per pound would you say? My rump roast is just under 3#.



They cook pretty fast, that's why I like to use the lower temp to get more time in the smoke. With roasts like this it's more about the thickness not weight that determines the cook time. If that roast is around 4" thick it will probably be around 2-3 hours to get to an IT of 135-140. Add in 30-45 minutes for resting the meat prior to slicing. You can hold it longer if you get done early by wrapping in foil and putting the roast in towels in a cooler.


----------



## smokedad (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a small portion of eye of round left from trying to make jerky (maybe 2 lbs), and I was looking for advice on how to season it before smoking it.  this will be my first attempt at smoking so I thought I would start small.  Would any dry rub work or are there certain seasonings that work better than others for this type of meat?  Also any thoughts on what wood to use would be great.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I have a small portion of eye of round left from trying to make jerky (maybe 2 lbs), and I was looking for advice on how to season it before smoking it.  this will be my first attempt at smoking so I thought I would start small.  Would any dry rub work or are there certain seasonings that work better than others for this type of meat?  Also any thoughts on what wood to use would be great.  Thanks for any help.



SPOG (Salt Pepper Onion Garlic). Cherry is a great choice for beef or a mixture of cherry and pecan. If you like medium rare smoke until the internal temp is 130-135. Foil and rest on counter for 30-45 minutes before slicing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2016)

smokedad said:


> I have a small portion of eye of round left from trying to make jerky (maybe 2 lbs), and I was looking for advice on how to season it before smoking it.  this will be my first attempt at smoking so I thought I would start small.  Would any dry rub work or are there certain seasonings that work better than others for this type of meat?  Also any thoughts on what wood to use would be great.  Thanks for any help.


Here's how I like to Season, Smoke, Slice, and everything else on a Sirloin Tip, or any other "Not so Tender" hunk of Beef (Step by Step):

Link:

*Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)     *      

Biggest thing is to slice it thin.

Bear


----------



## smokedad (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you, Bearcarver and dirtsailor2003, for your quick and informative replies.  What would be the internal temp if I wanted it done medium instead of medium rare?  Not too many people in my house would eat it rare or medium rare.

I have apple and mesquite wood chips right now at home.  Would either of those be good for eye of round, or beef in general?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2016)

smokedad said:


> Thank you, Bearcarver and dirtsailor2003, for your quick and informative replies.  What would be the internal temp if I wanted it done medium instead of medium rare?  Not too many people in my house would eat it rare or medium rare.
> 
> I have apple and mesquite wood chips right now at home.  Would either of those be good for eye of round, or beef in general?


These Prime Ribs are all between 138° and 144°. If that's not well done enough, go to 150°.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138992/prime-rib-calendar-my-favorite-smokes

Just about All I ever use is Hickory.  If all I had was Apple & Mesquite, I'd mix them 50/50.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 2, 2016)

Im smoking one today - I was going to 215, but 180? That is LOW !  Why so low?


----------



## bgosnell151 (Oct 16, 2016)

tjdcorona said:


> Im smoking one today - I was going to 215, but 180? That is LOW !  Why so low?



That low of temp to get more smoke.  They cook pretty quick, so higher temps give you less smoke.  I cook mine around 225*.


----------



## tjdcorona (Oct 22, 2016)

Im only going to use this meat to make jerky from now on


----------



## tranquill (Nov 15, 2017)

rump roast and turkey for thankgiving


----------

